# Fluid capacity of E39 6-speed tranny?



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

I replaced the fluid in my 6-speed with Royal Purple and I could swear it took slightly less than two quarts to fill it up. However, RevHigh posted something over on Roadlfy that mentioned a capacity of 2.6 quarts.

I can't find the tranny capacity listed in my 2001 540i/6 documentation. In the appropriate section of my owner's manual, it lists all the other fluid capacities but leaves the tranny section blank with a small note saying "lifetime fluid"


----------



## DanB (Feb 20, 2002)

DZeckhausen said:


> *I replaced the fluid in my 6-speed with Royal Purple and I could swear it took slightly less than two quarts to fill it up. However, RevHigh posted something over on Roadlfy that mentioned a capacity of 2.6 quarts.
> 
> I can't find the tranny capacity listed in my 2001 540i/6 documentation. In the appropriate section of my owner's manual, it lists all the other fluid capacities but leaves the tranny section blank with a small note saying "lifetime fluid"  *


If "the zeck" can't figure this out, WTF makes you think us simpletons can???

-DanB


----------



## PropellerHead (Jan 3, 2002)

I will say only:

Consider the source.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

I confirmed via both BMW documentation and experimentation that the E39 6-speed tranny only requires 1.6 liters (about 1.7 quarts) of fluid when it is drained and refilled. 

Interestingly, the specifications for a dry tranny fill at the factory call for 1.8 liters (about 1.9 quarts).


----------



## sb540 (Jan 25, 2002)

*Thanks*

Thanks, that is information I was looking for.

Royal Purple going in!


----------

